# Tattoo's



## The Effen Gee (Nov 16, 2008)

Got one?

Two?

Sleeves?

Freaksow?

Artwork you want injected under your skin?

Show us...

Here are a few from of some tattoo's to come from these parts:



 Botanical Cannabis drawing, Left side.

 Part of the Halo Leg I will have.

 Vishnu, Undetermined location.

Whatcha got?

Whatcha want?

Tell me, I want to know....

(Note: My tattoo's are 100% 0ne of a kind and 100% IDENTIFIABLE, I am posting at my own risk and am not giving a picture, that is your choice if you want to post a pic. No pressure)


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 16, 2008)

lounge lizard...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 16, 2008)

ouch.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a little heart with wings on my right hip..or butt, whatever.  

I want to get it fixed, and something bigger, but I am having a hard time deciding...something ocean related, or maybe an airplane.  

I have a friend who is covered.....arms, legs, back, torso, even has some on her temples.  She is beautiful, and her body art makes her even more so.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 16, 2008)

i also got some tribal crap on my back, i try to get them in places i dont see often, that way i never bore of them :aok:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 16, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> ...something ocean related, or maybe an airplane.
> 
> I have a friend who is covered.....arms, legs, back, torso, even has some on her temples.  She is beautiful, and her body art makes her even more so.



Planes and the ocean usually don't mix with good results... 

Women who have full sleeves ect...are sexy to me and my wife...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 16, 2008)

as u can see I am undecided....

something to honor my dad.  we would always fish in the surf...the ocean makes me think of him...he also was in a flying club and we'd go out in a little 2 or 4 seater airplane.  

my friend with all the tats, her significant other is a tattoo artist.  when i decide, i'll go see him.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

very good thinking can can  that lizard is just amazing well i shown you one of mine. i have 3, but really would like more. I would like a dragon whose wings surround my pentagram and whose tail runs down my arm. I want a gemini starsign design on my inner forearm. I'm halfway through designing a reaper from doctor who. I used to want a rose around my ankle and foot like in pic 2, but i'm thinking a weed stem/leaves would be awesome :hubba: ...I have a spider on my back, but its of my own design not realistic, but I would love one realistic like in pic 3! I'd love to have a rat or a figure skate but it seems a bit cheesy to me. the boyfriend wants a celtic design (he knows which one!) on his arm. my 3 are on upper arm, shoulder blade and lower back - probably the 3 most popular places! lol but i have to say the shoulderblade was most painful in a few places, and the arm was least painful - barely felt that one!! 

The Life and Death ones I just think are amazing but i know they just don't 'fit' me somehow.

Feels very good discussing tattoos again - i not been inked for oohh er 3 years now i think


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 16, 2008)

i have 15

4 on the left arm 3 on the right
1 on my chest
1 on my left leg 
1 on my right leg
and my back is done top to bottom which involves 5 different pieces of art 
worked together.

i would like to add a pic or two but i don't want to shrink it down that small. 
I don't suppose my dearest SmokinMom would help me out with post a large picture?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 16, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> as u can see I am undecided....
> 
> something to honor my dad.  we would always fish in the surf...the ocean makes me think of him...he also was in a flying club and we'd go out in a little 2 or 4 seater airplane.
> 
> my friend with all the tats, her significant other is a tattoo artist.  when i decide, i'll go see him.



When I read this this is what my brain see's:

Standing on the beach, watching the surf, kinda choppy, semi cloudy. The sun is somewhere, either rising or semi-setting (depending on the coast) setting for me. 

There's this guy who is standing about waist deep in the surf, 'bout twenty yards out. Just far enough for details, not too many. There is also a small girl next to him. 

There's a small plane in the sky, low and to the leftish. Cessna type or similar. Close enough to see the painted white rims on the landing gear and the tail numbers...

You can see that there is something on the line..but for some reason they seem more interested in the plane than the possibility of a catch...

...

But hey, I grew up within waking distance from the beach. Always remember seeing the guys in the surf fishing, one time I helped this guy pull in a ray that was HUGE, we took a picture with it and we put it back. 

Man...

I really hate living in the city now, I miss NON-Urbania, ocean and fresh air. Lack of people was kinda nice too.

I say go for it, and go huge. full sleeve or half sleeve piece would look pretty sweet. 
Back would be swell also. 

I hope you do go with a mixed theme, something that has meaning to you. 

I like tattoo's like that.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 16, 2008)

Figuratively speaking

my left arm is covered with reminders of the Devil in me as well as the workers, slaves, and right hand to satan

My right arm is covered with angels, good and bad to balance out the rest

my back is a city with a man surrounded by a beam of light in the middle of the street, in the sky 2 very different styles of clouds on my left shoulder blade Jesus on my right Satan,  and below it is graffitti that says "War Against I" 

Showing the good watches over the bad, and the bad watches the good
Making the hardest fight you'll ever have being yourself.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats beautiful Effin, and quite true.  While I do like tats, I think personally for me it would have to be petite in size.  I am also pretty fickle, I am glad my tat is on my butt so I dont have to see it.  Its changed a lot in the 19 yrs Ive had it.  

Ktown- I am able to post large pics....but I resize them in a freaky way since I am kind of puter illiterate.  I upload an image to photobucket and resize it there to the large size.  Then I save the resized image to my pc and upload it here....its always been a pretty decent size.  I know its a total pain in the *** tho.  Try it and see.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

sounds amazing ktown 

effen gee you have a great imagination...a very visual brain. I think visually. I just loooove the ocean and the beach and cliffs, all of it just amazes me. maybe i'll be brave and rich enough one day to have a scene like you describe but from my own mind, with waves and something that is not yet in my mind. feeling very spiritual today


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 16, 2008)

nice pics Thorn. 
From what i hear the waist and spine are spose to be the most painful...my next is a snake wrapping my shoulder on the other side and a few music notes under my ear


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> nice pics Thorn.
> From what i hear the waist and spine are spose to be the most painful...my next is a snake wrapping my shoulder on the other side and a few music notes under my ear



thanks bro, the one on my lower back is right in the middle, and that i was told was one of the most painful places, but i was surprised it wasn't as bad as i thought, shoulderblade was worse. i just know that my ankle/foot and my inner forearm are gonna sting like a motherfreaker! 

Ok thought i'd add this, taken a few hours after i had it done 

The worst part of getting tattoos for me is that itchy phase when you wanna scratch but you can't and its really irritating. I kept the scabs from one of my tats that came off in my bed for ages...how minging!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 16, 2008)

:spit: scabs.....i know my back didnt hurt as much as my side, up near the armpit is really tender


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 16, 2008)

well heres a try at it I still think there gonna be small though

The first 3 are my right arm

The next 2 are my left arm
and the last is my unfinished back

I haven't gotten my back finished yet, nor the one on my right leg
I have yet to take a picture of the one my left leg or the newest piece i have only 2 weeks old on my left inside forearm

Any who enjoy

Fire it up
KT


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

*i have two small ones one on shoulder blade and one on upper same arm ,,,would love to change both of them and turn them into one thats meaningful eace:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

thorn that tattoo is beautifull as are everyone whos posted :48:


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 17, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> thorn that tattoo is beautifull as are everyone whos posted :48:


 

you don't have to be polite some of mine are mean and scary looking too

lol its ok though i don't mind


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 17, 2008)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> you don't have to be polite some of mine are mean and scary looking too
> 
> lol its ok though i don't mind


 
your shoulder 'reaper' is wicked


----------



## Thorn (Nov 17, 2008)

lol ktown, they are some very decent art bro!

why thanks you 

I just found this and has to be probably the best tattoo i have ever seen.... no idea who's it is though sorry.


----------



## city (Nov 17, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> lol ktown, they are some very decent art bro!
> 
> why thanks you
> 
> I just found this and has to be probably the best tattoo i have ever seen.... no idea who's it is though sorry.


It is a nice tat. but thorn, I dont think thats what drew your eye to the pic.:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 17, 2008)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> you don't have to be polite some of mine are mean and scary looking too
> 
> lol its ok though i don't mind


 

wasnt being polite   i do like your tattoos ,i think their very ,,


----------



## Thorn (Nov 17, 2008)

lol city! honestly now


----------



## city (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok mine arent done but i will get picks up. I have a flaming congi on my neck that stands for bravery(so i can face anything)with a stone dragon head as the gaurdian. the congi is inbetween the horns.
I have a Large Japanese dragon twisting on my back its not completed, line work is done, detail to the dragon is done, 12 hours so far another 6 to 8 hours still left just for fine work and shading


----------



## umbra (Nov 17, 2008)

I know Thorn has seen my tat from another thread. My other tattoo I can not post. It would reveal who I am, since it is  recognizable from my MMA days.


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Nov 17, 2008)

I got my family's heraldic motto done in my back between my shoulders in two inch block celtic font about two years ago. I'm also gonna have to deline on posting a pic for samiliar reason's to umbra's. It was my first and I loved the experience. I've been thinking about what I want to get next and I'm thinking that time is gonna be this July. I'm getting married and myself, my bride, my best man/friend, the rest of my groomsmen have all had some conversations recently about wanting to get a new tattoo soon. I'm thinking that'll be a good occassion, especially if we _don't _all get the same thing, ya know? I'm just stumped on what to get now and I hate the idea of me not planning out and/or designing what goes in my skin.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 17, 2008)

*haha painterdude cool pic ,,,but the front view would be good 2 *


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 18, 2008)

!!!!

I cannot think of a response to properly convey my feelings towards this picture.

I am for all intensive purposes, in shock.

///[WARNING]///

[ANOMALY DETECTED]

[SYSTEM RESTART INITIATED]


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

Excuse me while I go *hurl.*

NASTY!


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 18, 2008)

Now what would u say if I told you some of those tattoos were done with whats called a home made gun or prison gun.

A tape player motor
with a medium ball point bic ink pen
a 3 inch long Fine tip quilting need.
An AC/DC convert ranging from 3 volts to 14 volts

And the ink used was quill tip parchment ink like the stuff used in Civil war times.

would say im talking out my ar$e or would be able to tell me which ones?


----------



## lisa (Nov 18, 2008)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Hey everybody, been reading this thread, trippin on the tats and conversations.......then I remembered this jpeg I had saved because it was so weird and unbelievable that any body would do this to his privates.....but I guess the argument will always be, 'If you dig it then you dig it, if you don't then you have to figure out why because life is too short to not be open minded'.......Hick, give me a break on this, ok?
> 
> Oh yeah, I didn't post his frontal area, and it is really a trip, especially his 'dragon'......




How could you do that to your private parts. OMG it gives me goose bumps just at the thought of ..............................


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2008)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> Now what would u say if I told you some of those tattoos were done with whats called a home made gun or prison gun.
> 
> A tape player motor
> with a medium ball point bic ink pen
> ...


 

>>> 2 , 3 , 5 , and 6...bb...


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 18, 2008)

1,2,  and everything on my back except the devil head on my right shoulder and my intials inbetween my shoulder blades in ancient chinese

all the rest were professional guns, although, 3 was done single needle like a prison gun style with a pro gun.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks you painterdude for uploading that...

i looked at it... but then i have a book on tattooing that has ALSORTS tattoooed, and yes they are crunge worthy, but that IMO is because a) we wouldn't think of doing it to ourselves and b) that we have been brought up in this society to be bashful of the naked body.

Anyway on the ink - i think its very good! and lets face it...he;s got balls!!! And well, i honestly think it makes the area look FAR better than its natural form! The colours are brilliant...i wish i could see more of the dragon on the left hand side though.


----------



## city (Nov 18, 2008)

hahahaha now thats art!.My brother used to tell chicks at the bar that he had a tat of a catipillar on his member and when he got hard it stretch to a butterfly... I cant count how many times that worked.. he said he never had to prove it.lol pre occupied by that time.


----------



## city (Nov 18, 2008)

most hard core tat i have ever seen was on a marine bull dike. on her inner bottom lips she had "made in the USA" s


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 18, 2008)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Hick, give me a break on this, ok?



I hope i get the same amnesty as painterdude, but, i had to counter that male picture with a female one i've always found to be fascinating.  I've threatened to do the same thing with my ol' man's face


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2008)

wow GMC. that would be the true meaning of 'bumping uglies'...bb...


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 18, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> wow GMC. that would be the true meaning of 'bumping uglies'...bb...



:yeahthat::giggle:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 18, 2008)

very nice ink though


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, some great work.

I have quite a few myself. I have my left armed sleeved in Bio-Mechanical which is based off of H.R. Gigers work. This is what most folks call "new skool". My other arm is in process. It is going to be all "old skool" tats. Sailor Jerry type stuff. 

Been working on them for a long time. Time and money.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*OUCH!  :holysheep:  *


			
				painterdude said:
			
		

> Hey everybody, been reading this thread, trippin on the tats and conversations.......then I remembered this jpeg I had saved because it was so weird and unbelievable that any body would do this to his privates.....but I guess the argument will always be, 'If you dig it then you dig it, if you don't then you have to figure out why because life is too short to not be open minded'.......Hick, give me a break on this, ok?
> 
> Oh yeah, I didn't post his frontal area, and it is really a trip, especially his 'dragon'......


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats just plain creepy.     Especially the beard.

Or maybe I just have a phobia about pubic hair.

:giggle: 



			
				GMCORP said:
			
		

> I hope i get the same amnesty as painterdude, but, i had to counter that male picture with a female one i've always found to be fascinating. I've threatened to do the same thing with my ol' man's face


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya, it would be much better with no beard. Gotta love a smooth "face"!!


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 18, 2008)

The beard is what makes it beautiful, funny, and fascinating to me.  But, well, to each her own :joint4:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

all that matters is that you like it GM.  

(I may also be a bit of a conservative prude)


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL mom!  I wouldn't say that's "all" that matters, since it's not my *blossom* in question.  Whoever that girl is probably chuckles at herself every time she looks in the mirror!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a suspicion its a work of photo shop or something.  

I wouldnt think it would attract many men- what man wants to be slamming ol Willie in the chin?

:giggle:


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 18, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I have a suspicion its a work of photo shop or something.
> 
> I wouldnt think it would attract many men- what man wants to be slamming ol Willie in the chin?
> 
> :giggle:



hmmmm, I can think of a few....  ...but i have a "colorful" group of acquaintances (pun intended)


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

I guess you do.  

See, told ya I was a prude.

:rofl:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 18, 2008)

Since so many of you seem to be sharing your tattoo's with the world, I have decided to share a small part of one of mine.





​
...and No. It's not the WTC towers, New York, Seattle, Frisco or anywhere in particular. 

It's every city. Every where. Me, you, us, everyone. 

Anyhoo...

Recently I met an artist who is pretty good at slingin' ink in frisco who is also a patient. 

So basically I can give him something green instead of money for his time and talent.
More on this later...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 18, 2008)

*very nice Effen Gee     :48:*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*He's smoking a blunt Ma. :rofl: *


			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I have a suspicion its a work of photo shop or something.
> 
> I wouldnt think it would attract many men- what man wants to be slamming ol Willie in the chin?
> 
> :giggle:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 18, 2008)

great tats everyone...

i don't think that face is photoshopped - but hey u never know! In the book i have, there are a LOT like that on both men and women. And you gotta admit is sure is good use of the pubes!

Guys guys I know you men-folk mostly prefer it to be smooth down there...but seriously have you ever tried to shave round ur balls or even another womens bits? Its blooming difficult! And i'm rather flexible! Most guys i've dated have actually said they prefer some hair down there, if not all, because it grows back so quick to be a nasty stubble because the hair there is thicker.. just my bit


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 18, 2008)

half sleeve on one arm, half sleeve on one leg...I'd post pics, but...yeah.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 18, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thats just plain creepy.     Especially the beard.
> 
> Or maybe I just have a phobia about pubic hair.
> 
> :giggle:



:hubba:


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 18, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Guys guys I know you men-folk mostly prefer it to be smooth down there...but seriously have you ever tried to shave round ur balls or even another womens bits? Its blooming difficult! And i'm rather flexible! Most guys i've dated have actually said they prefer some hair down there, if not all, because it grows back so quick to be a nasty stubble because the hair there is thicker.. just my bit



:holysheep: I could not agree more!  One of the first things that made me fall in love with my husband was that he loves the natural look.  It's the most degrading thing when a man says, "can i shave you?"  Or "you're perfect, but could use a shave"....As in, what, i'm not good enough as-is?  

HECK YEAH i am!!!

The "average" kind-i-would-never-date-for-long type of man just sees "smooth" porn stars and thinks that's normal or a turn on....  

fuzz is as fuzz does...i'd rather spend the waxing budget on my grow room....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Guys guys I know you men-folk mostly prefer it to be smooth down there...but seriously have you ever tried to shave round ur balls or even another womens bits? Its blooming difficult! And i'm rather flexible! Most guys i've dated have actually said they prefer some hair down there, if not all, because it grows back so quick to be a nasty stubble because the hair there is thicker.. just my bit


 
We're getting way off topic here, sorry.     But I don't like hair in my food  and neither does my hubby.  I swear by a product called Magic Shave.  It's formulated for black mens beards, and works like a charm for that sensitive area.  Put on for 7 minutes, rinse off, done.  Easy.

Thats the last I have to say about pubes...now back to the tats....

(gonna go dig myself a hole and hide, can't believe I just admitted that!!)


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh God................Giggity!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 18, 2008)

*:yeahthat: ill be embaressed with ya mom *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 18, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

godspeedsuckah you ok man?.

:spit:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 18, 2008)

I am now!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

Too funny...

A little nudity, even with tats, and the whole thing just goes to pot!!!

:rofl:


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Too funny...
> 
> A little nudity, even with tats, and the whole thing just goes to pot!!!
> 
> :rofl:


 was that supposed to be a pun?


----------



## tcbud (Nov 18, 2008)

Black Rose over my broken heart, as in a rose on skin, interior heart been broke and fixed by Doc and Dupont.

Found this pic on a site I used to go to, thot it was cool.  Not sure if it is body paint or a tat.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, that is totally wildly beautiful.  I like that one for sure....those breasts. :giggle: butt...err whatever it is.


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2008)

I like this thread, thanks for all the posts. Has anyone had their tat done the old fashion way? The tribal on my right bicep was done with bamboo, the old fashion way. I had my sons watch as it took nearly 2 hours. I told them when they were young, this is what it looks like. This is how its done. No mystery. If you want one, make sure its what you like. Its going to be there for a long time.

in regards to pubes, lasers have come along way, and really work. not cheap, but some think it is well worth it. many women i know shave. Its a vanity thing. They will dye their hair to get rid of grey, but the grey pubes...they shave away.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Everyone-

Out of respect of everyone here on MP, the other staffers and I agree that there shouldn't be any more tattoos from male/female genitalia.  We work hard keeping this place a classy joint.  I know, I am as guilty here as the next guy with some of my comments.  Let's get back to posting pics of tats from other parts of the body that won't make anyone blush.  

And a gentle reminder to be careful, as tats can identify who we are.  Use discression.

Thanks.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 18, 2008)

I really needed this thread. I'm in tears right now. It's official...some of you are nuts.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 19, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> I like this thread, thanks for all the posts. Has anyone had their tat done the old fashion way? The tribal on my right bicep was done with bamboo, the old fashion way. I had my sons watch as it took nearly 2 hours. I told them when they were young, this is what it looks like. This is how its done. No mystery. If you want one, make sure its what you like. Its going to be there for a long time.
> 
> in regards to pubes, lasers have come along way, and really work. not cheap, but some think it is well worth it. many women i know shave. Its a vanity thing. They will dye their hair to get rid of grey, but the grey pubes...they shave away.



Had an appointment to get a traditional Mauri tattoo when I was in NZ.

Due to the poor currency exchange rates attributed to the declining dollar, coupled with the simply phenominal beer's they have...money ran too tight and it was canceled.

Shame...

I was ready...


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks you painterdude for uploading that...
> 
> i looked at it... but then i have a book on tattooing that has ALSORTS tattoooed, and yes they are crunge worthy, but that IMO is because a) we wouldn't think of doing it to ourselves and b) that we have been brought up in this society to be bashful of the naked body.
> 
> Anyway on the ink - i think its very good! and lets face it...he;s got balls!!! And well, i honestly think it makes the area look FAR better than its natural form! The colours are brilliant...i wish i could see more of the dragon on the left hand side though.



Thanks so much Thorn.....I sent it to my two gay friends in New York City, they said they had already seen these photographs.....the front is way, too revealing for this thread, which is what it is.......I don't make up rules, but I think they aren't democratic.......someone has an agenda of decency and apparently we are supposed to know the limits?

So I deleted it.......painterdude


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *haha painterdude cool pic ,,,but the front view would be good 2 *



Hi UK......just wrote to Thorn........she was also curious about his 'willie' which now is a nasty looking dragon......

Glad you were interested........but it's gone.......painterdude


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> I hope i get the same amnesty as painterdude, but, i had to counter that male picture with a female one i've always found to be fascinating.  I've threatened to do the same thing with my ol' man's face



Don't know about amnesty GMCORP.......had a feeling about 'rustled feathers'...and Smokin Mom, well what can I say.......so I yanked it.....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone-
> 
> Out of respect of everyone here on MP, the other staffers and I agree that there shouldn't be any more tattoos from male/female genitalia.  We work hard keeping this place a classy joint.  I know, I am as guilty here as the next guy with some of my comments.  Let's get back to posting pics of tats from other parts of the body that won't make anyone blush.
> 
> ...



Did all the staffers check out ALL the tatoo's?  Did they enjoy any of them?  I feel some responsibility for 'not keeping' this a classy joint.  You have my apologies and a smidge of disrespect for the staff.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2008)

*Hey PD no problem.  Ma and the rest of us just didn't want it to go any further that's all.   Yes we love the tats. *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

painterdude, I never said you had to remove anything.  Only to refrain from posting any more.  Now folks are gonna read this thread and have no idea of the tats were speaking of.

oh well...if its gone its gone.  it sure brought about some interesting conversation and i enjoyed it as much as a lot of yas.


----------



## Hick (Nov 19, 2008)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Thorn.....I sent it to my two gay friends in New York City, they said they had already seen these photographs.....the front is way, too revealing for this thread, which is what it is.......I don't make up rules, but I think they aren't democratic.......someone has an agenda of decency and apparently we are supposed to know the limits?
> 
> So I deleted it.......painterdude



You're absolutely correct .it is not a democracy. It is a "Privately owned".. and "Privately paid for" site.
Therefore, he who pays the bills, makes the rules.
 It is no different than coming into my house or your house. I'm sure that "you" have set rules and guidelines for your house, if I don't agree, am I correct in ignoring them??


from the "SITE RULES..


> *15*. The Marijuana Passion Forums are not public domain and membership can be withdrawn by the board owner at                 any time for any reason. The moderators reserve the right to refuse or delete any message for any reason.....If you have any doubt about what is allowed or not, please PM one of the Moderators or MarP, if you would be more comfortable speaking with him, and present what you would like to do BEFORE you do it. If this is done, it will make every one's time here more enjoyable.
> We reserve the right to delete any message in our Forums for any reason whatsoever......
> Pictures of                 inappropriate content can be deleted by the site staff without warning......
> By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.
> ...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 19, 2008)

lol anyway...

thanks painterdude for sharing the pic, gonna pm you now bout it 

i like the city scape 

pubes - why would i spend that much time every day or other day shaving and trying to get it perfect when i could spend that time on my grow (and money too GM  ) me and the boyfriend are planning on travelling sometime soon - somehow i don;t think it'll be appropriate to be shaving down there often when we're living in a motorhome lol waste not want not. Life is far too short to worry about things like that.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 19, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## JBonez (Nov 19, 2008)

Talking about or posting pics of tattoos and scars to link you to this site.....priceless


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 19, 2008)

Speaking of scarification...anyone gone down that road?

The thread should be changed to "Body Modifications".


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your concern, comments, and site information.....I will try to be a 'better' citizen in the future......so......here are some more pics for you.....without genitalia.....

Hick, I am totally cool with the rules.....sorry for my little bi-polar episode.....I'll try to be a good member from now on

Thorn, sent you a 'personal' about 30 minutes ago.....thanks again for your support

Smokin Mom and UK, appreciate everything you said......thanks for caring

I think I have OVER-THANKED EVERYBODY NOW.....BY BY


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hey PD no problem.  Ma and the rest of us just didn't want it to go any further that's all.   Yes we love the tats. *



HELLO BROTHER'S......appreciate the input.....forgot to thank you guys....


----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2008)

with this tattoo you make a promise
of who you are and what you think
this will be your binding contract
written down in blood and ink

he had a life to live
the day he left home
he vowed no surrender
no company drone

he wrote it down in crimson
he wrote it down in black
he wrote it down so deep
he's never gonna take it back

make your clear and solemn vow
before the age of compromise
write it here and write it now
always right before your eyes

this tattoo
this tattoo will hold your vision
always looking back at you
this tattoo

It isn't on the surface
it doesn't need to be
he wrote it down so deep
only he can see

he doesn't have to show it
it isn't meant for show
he spells it out in action
like it was written on his soul.

this tattoo!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 19, 2008)

1st in design for celtic sleeve w/ breast & shoulder plate

this a 3 strand knot representing me, wife,daughter w/ our corresponding astrological signs. middle knot is for unity. around sagitarius & aries which is wife & me is a single strand each. daughter(cancer) on bottom by wrist is a strnd that inter twines & binds us together. 2 irish wolfhounds rep. my 2 dogs & protect us. currently designing 3 strand knot for elbow to rep. sis, bro in-law, & new niece. 15 hrs & only $300! found a true artist that loves celtic. most frown upon b/c of intricacy.


----------



## lisa (Nov 20, 2008)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for all your concern, comments, and site information.....I will try to be a 'better' citizen in the future......so......here are some more pics for you.....without genitalia.....
> 
> Hick, I am totally cool with the rules.....sorry for my little bi-polar episode.....I'll try to be a good member from now on
> 
> ...




OMG!!!! THOUGH IT IS WONDERFUL BUT I WOULD SALUTE YOUR ATTEMPT.:yeahthat:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

docfish... WOW those are just amazing!! Look very new though..how long you had them? it really is great to see other peoples tattoos and the meaning behind them.

I never said anything about mine... the faerie with dragon wings just sprang to me and i held it in my mind its as though she is me... delicate but fiery. I have a spider...spiders are amazing creatures to me..anything that creat so much fear in predators such as ourselves is just fascinating. and a pentagram, for protection and my belief in the earth and nature. 

thanks painterdude for the pics! absolutely awesome!!! I wish i could upload some of my tattooists work because he has done some absolutely amazing work, but eh its not mine and i don't have permission and if i credited him you'd know where i am 

hope everyone having a good day


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 20, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> docfish... WOW those are just amazing!! Look very new though..how long you had them? it really is great to see other peoples tattoos and the meaning behind them.


ive had it for 2 years in march


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

thats good ink!! the ink seems to be getting better and better


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 20, 2008)

oh naw thats fresh after about a day or 2


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Nov 20, 2008)

Everyones tatoos are so nice.  I have sveral but i am nervous to post their pictures.  I am some what of a sadist and love the pain.  Has anyone here had done any branding or unusual pearcings?


----------



## clanchattan (Nov 20, 2008)

left forearm 1/2 sleeve : covered in writhing leeches
back : the entire declaration of arbroth


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a sweet peice on each of my forearms (flying V guitars designs around them with a word through each, Or the guitars are going through the words really from my elbow to my wrist. but Im afraid they would be identifying markers. I didnt have them last time I got locked up but somebody could see them later and be like '"ohhhh thats that guy lets follow him home and arrest him I know he has some green **** somewhere"..... Or something.

I have one right on the top of my left hand too covering most of it.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 21, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Black Rose over my broken heart, as in a rose on skin, interior heart been broke and fixed by Doc and Dupont.
> 
> Found this pic on a site I used to go to, thot it was cool. Not sure if it is body paint or a tat.


 
Thats definatly body paint.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 21, 2008)

Lovin some of the tatts, Especially the sleeves, Im working  toward that but the tats are soooo expensive!!

My next one I want to get first is the actual picture with one of the 2 word sets in the first 2 pics...... With the 3rd picture's "background" with the landscape the trees and the moon, But A bit bigger moon up on my shoulder, The rest will cover the top half of my arm when finished.
Of course it will be full color, A more silver/grey color for the were-wolf. So take the 3rd pic, and take out that wolf, add the first couple pics wolf in there and color it up, Make the moon take up majority of the treeline, i want a big moon at the top side of my arm, the shoulder line... 

I think its going to turn out nasty looking. I like colors my forearms are full color.


----------



## clanchattan (Nov 21, 2008)

im kinda lucky, my high school girlfriend is a tat artist........i get em cheap but i gotta go to st. louis or wait til she comes to visit to get work done,
check out 

www.ironagetattoo.com/portfolios/mo.html

to see her work


----------



## Oscar (Nov 21, 2008)

Can anyone answer this: I saw an ad in the local window of the tat shop saying ' Lizard Spit' tats here!

Lizard spit...sounds non-permanent, right??


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 21, 2008)

i dont think there nonpermant ,,,i think its used in the paint ,for a glosseir finnish ,,,,,,but i am most proberbly wrong 

someone else might have one that can answer for ya eace:


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 22, 2008)

Heres some New England ink for everyone.  And no im not flexing im just really buff!!:rofl::laugh:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 22, 2008)

here are a few of my "home made" tats....they are old but they still look good i think...got another one comming soon, just gotta wait for my buddy to come from florida to do it..i should have been down there by now...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 22, 2008)

3 more


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 22, 2008)

*very nice puff :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow that third pic there in your last post Puff is friggin awesome! Definately inspired me to get a weed leaf tat!


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 23, 2008)

i would love to get something like this or just a bud on my forearm


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 23, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Heres some New England ink for everyone.  And no im not flexing im just really buff!!:rofl::laugh:


some nice ink bro


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Nov 23, 2008)

Hope you like it.  

I have not decidded if I want to add colour to it or not as I think it is already beutiful.

Comments?

Well I seem to be having problems attaching my picture.  I will try again later.


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Nov 23, 2008)

This one is on my neck.  I got it in tribute of my mother who died when I was 14.  I fell asleep while he was doing it.  Hope you like is.  I have more and will share when time is better.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 23, 2008)

damn PUFF, i got to get me one , the third pic that is... that is damn fine work...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 23, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Wow that third pic there in your last post Puff is friggin awesome! Definately inspired me to get a weed leaf tat!


thats a piece my buddy drew up for me after he visited and i showed him my first grow...he owns cross bones tattoo in ft.meyers FL. ..his "industry" name is TENN and i'm pretty sure you can find his flash sets online....he truly is one of the best in my opinion you should see what he can do with an air brush!!!!!!omg!!!!..he also did all the skulls on my arm around the "CFH" with a guitar string,ball point pen and small electric motor....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2008)

That's really pretty Royal Highness.  I love all the colors.


----------



## lisa (Nov 27, 2008)

How could you do that on a delicate area like neck *HER ROYAL HIGHNESS*????


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Nov 30, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> How could you do that on a delicate area like neck *HER ROYAL HIGHNESS*????


 
:confused2:   The pain does not bother me.  In fact, it is thrilling and exciting.  I have more but I am nervous to share on a public forum.  Some of mine may be well known, at least where I reside.


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm working on my design. I've decided to take the risk and get a Mary Jane inspired piece done. :ccc:  I'm thinking about getting a leaf but I want haze behind it and I don't want it to be filled in, just outlined by the smoke, kinda like the design in the pic, but b&w. Probably something about the size of my hand. I'm still undecided as to where to get it...any suggestions?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 30, 2008)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> :confused2:   The pain does not bother me.  In fact, it is thrilling and exciting.  I have more but I am nervous to share on a public forum.  Some of mine may be well known, at least where I reside.



Know what you mean love. Yea the pain doesn't bother me either. I was surprised after I got my first 2 done together at how the pain was almost therapeutic so I can totally understand falling alseep during having one done. Its very addictive too


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 1, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Know what you mean love. Yea the pain doesn't bother me either. I was surprised after I got my first 2 done together at how the pain was almost therapeutic so I can totally understand falling alseep during having one done. Its very addictive too


 
Thank you.  I know not everyone responds to pain like I do.  But to me it brings pleasure.  My gentleman friends have anyways enjoyed this.  :hubba:


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Dec 2, 2008)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> I am some what of a sadist and love the pain.



Me too. I smoked a bowl with my best friend this summer and visited the artist who originally did my back to have him touch up a few areas that faded. I felt so peaceful in the chair. It was awesome. 



			
				Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> Has anyone here had done any branding or unusual pearcings?



Yes to the former, no to the latter. It's crazy different from a tattoo, though. You have to keep a close eye on it because if you get it infected, you're in serious trouble. I went through a bit of a "blood brother" thing last year that involved a steam pipe, lots of alcohol and several bowls of good Canadian hydro. It started off as a bet and turned into a kind of rite of passage thing. Who could hold on longer... All I can say is that I won, winning was really losing, five weeks of down time, and a really, really bad scar. But, I was in a phase, it seemed like a good idea at the time and to be completely honest, the searing sensation was really fun at first. Ten minutes later and for weeks afterward, there wasn't enough Vicodin, booze and dope to keep me from agony. The guy I did it with and I both spent the night laying on the floor with our arms in an ice bath with a keg of beer. The scar is a good reminder that I'm stubborn, tough, and incredibly lacking in judgement at times. In the end, though, all the pain makes you stronger. I see it every day and sometimes I regret it, but there's another good reminder right there: The past is the past and you can do nothing to change it, all you can do is accept it and learn. As good or better than a tattoo in some ways. Same principal.


----------



## lisa (Dec 2, 2008)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> :confused2:   The pain does not bother me.  In fact, it is thrilling and exciting.  I have more but I am nervous to share on a public forum.  Some of mine may be well known, at least where I reside.



But I want to see them. How will I see them?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Her Royal Highness
> Has anyone here had done any branding or unusual pearcings?



I passed out my buddies bar and he heated something in the kitchen long enough to brand me and leave a nasty scar. Not cool at all and it did scar really bad. 

I used to wear several piercings but i don't anymore. I had my septum pierced and stretched to a 6 gauge. i had my tongue pierced and stretched to a 6 gauge, then i had a satellite done and decided to stretch the lower hole to a 6 as well. I thought it was cool having three 6's on my face. I also had my labret pierced but never guaged it past a 12. Eventually i stretched my tongue to a 2 guage. I also used to wear a prince albert. I never pierced my ear lobes though. I no longer wear body jewelry, although some of the piercings haven't closed and i haven't worn anything in them for at least two years.

I'm trying to convince myself to post the pics of my tats but, some of them are very distinguishing to anyone in my area.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

Jim, thanks for sharing that story with us, its was a good read 

I used to stretch 4 of my earring holes - they say once it gets past 5mm it won't go back to normal. Dunno if thats true, I got to 4mm lol It was the cleaning them and the stink of them that made me stop, they looked pretty cool though.

I have 9 piercings (6 in earlobes, 1 top of ear, 1 nose and 1 naval) - the usual hehe

Something really upset me last week - I was at work and this old chap said to me "Why would a pretty lady like you have an ugly thing like that in your nose?" - I had no idea what I was meant to say to that lol. He probably thought it was a complement. I know maybe its just that generation in this area, but come on...I wouldn't have had it done or kept it there for 3 years if I didn't like it!!! Stupid old fart!

Ahhhh thats better  hehe


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

* any pics of the prince albert Cadlakmike1???? :giggle:*


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 2, 2008)

I found an artist who wants...ASKED me if he could trade weed for tat's.

I just LOVE getting inked in my livingroom.


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 2, 2008)

kinda hard to beat ain't it?.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2009)

Just enjoyed this thread again and wanted to bump it back up.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Feb 19, 2009)

If you all want to see a wild tattoo google *Puff the Magic Dragon tattoo* and tell us how brave you think this guy was...LOL..I have 5 tatts myself but nothing like him...take care..


----------



## ketch18 (Feb 21, 2009)

iam planning to have my 3rd tatoo, i want it tribal tihs time..but i still dont know whre to put it..i also want an iguana place in myneck down to my back..


----------



## meds4me (Jul 27, 2009)

okay heres a couple of mine:
Seattle sky line over the top of my "texas tombstone".
Fighting Buddha and the "tiger tatt" i'll have to take a better pic. but the other one i threw in !


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice Meds, great idea for the "texas tombstone".


----------



## meds4me (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks "Hal"....The texas tombstone" came from a texan friend of mine where he described it as " a tombstone for a dead di*k... lol
I have alot of other tatt's .I'll post more later if i can get someone to take the pic's. NW tribal art (wolf/ orca whale) as well as "stimple" work.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, forgot about this thread.



			
				UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> * any pics of the prince albert Cadlakmike1???? :giggle:*



Of course I took pictures!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 28, 2009)

Lol

Had them a long time now 

Tbh ive just the one but its dare i say one of a kind you really could not imagine anyone having this tattoo done.

Im not trying to be elitist mentioning this but with hindsight it now rules me out of travelling to certain places.

Bugger

Time4Plan-B


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 29, 2009)

Is this going too far?

Not mine obviously  

Breast implants.

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 29, 2009)

I could sleep with that arm all night !


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 29, 2009)

Me and the Mrs. have been on the hunt for a new artist.

She want's henna tattoos on her legs like she had when we got married.

I have something really sweet planned out, but it will remain a secret until it is under my skin. Sharing my ideas has bitten me on the rear before.

Then I  want a Halo tattoo, full lower calf scene. Gonna be sweet.
...If you knew how much time I have wasted playing that game you would understand. 




Go get 'em tiger.



(12,386 games)...boop..boop..boop..beep! (Round Over)


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 29, 2009)

The puff the magic dragon tattoo is imho amazing i just had to show my wife and she just sat in front of the pc mesmerized until she got to the last photo then chucked up. 

lol

Time4Plan-B


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 29, 2009)

haha i understand, effen
theres other things i would tattoo on myself
that people would tell me is dumb but if it really means
something to you and you want to live with it for the
rest of your life its your call. I have a half sleeve on my right arm,
and some terrible flowers on my left wrist i got when i was younger
that ill be getting covered up soon. I wont put pictures up, not only because
i just ripped a bowl and am lazy, but cause i dont necessarily feel comfertable doing that yet


----------



## meds4me (Aug 3, 2009)

okay here's a couple more of mine: and yes I'm a freak show of ink well hidden :hubba:


----------



## subcool (Mar 6, 2010)

Completely bad *** tats
I just started this Full back bud tat on friday

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=642701#post642701


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

hell yeah...nice sub.  in the thread with the plant tat, just above it there is a leaf with a face in it.  im diggin it.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 6, 2010)

wow i never seen this thread im mad on tats are you guys/gals not abit para about posting your tats could it lead back to you ? if not i post some of mine finished 1s and 1s in the makeing


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 6, 2010)

I've never seen this thread...although I refuse to show my ink for obvious reasons.  I'm covered.  I've went to the extent of haveing some removed so that I can get better stuff by better artists.  The only place I have left clear is my face, some neck, palms and pads of feet, and my boys...lol...some ink is doubled in spots, (cover-ups)  Out of all this ink, I didn't get ANY while I was locked up.  I've done mostly trades for my ink from some very well known artists, and my back has been in several tat magazines, and won several competitions, it's all black and gray work from a very talented Detroit artist.  I have over 6 grand wrapped up in my back, butt, and back side of my thighs.

My daughter teases that when I die she will have my skin stretched and hung on the wall like a tapestry...lol...I think it's an awesome idea, because my will says to creamate me...lol...lot of money up in smoke....the story of my life.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 6, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> lol...I think it's an awesome idea, because my will says to creamate me...lol...



Funny you mention that, i actually have a tatt that says to cremate me..


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2012)

Yea, I'm bumping an old thread, I find some parts kinda amusing.  

Still trying to plan a tat, may get a Texas flag.  Hell if I know...lol.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 7, 2012)

Honestly don't feel like identifying myself, but tempted to throw som funny ones up..... Hmmmm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yea, I'm bumping an old thread, I find some parts kinda amusing.
> 
> Still trying to plan a tat, may get a Texas flag.  Hell if I know...lol.


 

oh..come now..Your.."Royal Hiness"...:rofl:


you gots tatts ..remember Cali?...lol...oh yeah...go pull up those threads:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2012)

it does remind me again...of other members I miss:cry:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> it does remind me again...of other members I miss:cry:



Yes, me too.

The pube posts crack me up.  :giggle:


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 8, 2012)

Well i have more then 1/3 of my body with tattoos ... I really like the pain ... and the result of course ... Next tattoo is going to be on both my knees


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a couple tatts  and was wondering where is the most painfull section of the body hurts the worse????....Im a say the genitals:stoned:...gut the knee caps would be painfull as well....not much meat ther


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 8, 2012)

Just random fyi, ^^To be tattooed, male genitals have to be at least partially stimulated  :rofl:  

I'm pretty covered in tattoos also, and the worst spot pain wise IMO depends from person to person. I've had friends say certain spots hurt like hell, yet same spots when I've got them were not bad. Personally, back of both calves right on the meat was the worst for me. Yet hands, throat, and face weren't bad at all. Though I expected them to be. I think thats part of it too. I always gear up for it to be really bad, and then it never seems to be that bad at all.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 8, 2012)

Though I am a bit of a masochist, hahaha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2012)

:48:


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 9, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Though I am a bit of a masochist, hahaha


 
Welcome to the group :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: 

I thought that the ribs was going to be bad but not ... The worst place for me was inside the arm between the biceps and the triceps.

I don't use anything for the pain ... except our plant ... in industrial doses ... last tattoo i feel asleep  

And yes ... You need to be with your friend hard to get a tattoo there ... Put it hard man ... Put it hard


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 9, 2012)

Right on Bho! My point exactly. Everyone's different. Underside of my bicep/tricep was nothing for me. Practically fell asleep. The mrs chimed in an said her ribs were awful! Haha


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 9, 2012)

A black rose for Rose, and my "rainbow trout sperm", hahaha :rofl:  I picked that one out of a hat :rofl:


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice ... Roses are going to be in the knees ... One in each :hubba: ... Very nice tattoos man ... My craziest tattoo is a crazy rubber chicken


----------

